# conocimientos previos para hacer un tricóptero



## Welk (Feb 9, 2012)

Que debo saber para construir mi propio tricóptero, me he documentado acerca de ello Ej: (http://www.neoteo.com/-quadricoptero-quadrotor-quadrocoptero) pero todavía no tengo claro aspectos de su aerodinámica, por ejemplo como se logra un giro, también les agradecería que compartieran información referente a los aspectos físicos y algunos detalles más acerca de su funcionamiento, hardware necesario (por ejemplo para llevar a cabo las trasmisiones inalámbricas ), cálculos necesarios etc... les agradezco de antemano.

:estudiando:


----------

